# Almost point blank sow



## dm/wolfskin (Jul 14, 2017)

Another good night on pigs. I shot a pig the other morning around 10.30 am but hit high. Maybe an inch below the top of the back. Anyway pig and arrow gone. Yesterday before dark I get to where I shot the day before looking for my arrow that has to be in a brier patch. Dang if there aren't 3 pigs in the small field. I had a good stalk but the little 2 litter piglet busted me before I could shoot mommy. I followed them down a road and they went into the woods but now there's like 12 pigs. Four good size ones. One spots me and gives the alarm grunt. But they are headed back the way I just came from plus there a creek. So I go back and get in front of them and hope they come. I get my lights ready as it getting darker by the minute. I can't stand it and start walking back the way they were. I somehow walk past one and it busted out by the creek. No sooner than that I hear pigs to my left and the blackberry bushes are moving. A pig walks out at 10 yards. I'm not ready and push my red nock down to cut it on and make my nock come off the string. I'm trying to switch from my hand held light to my bow light plus get my arrow back on the string. I get everything ready. The pig is looking my way but a hard quartering to me. She finally starts walking straight toward me. At a few feet, I shoot down between her shoulder blades. She goes down but up and into the brier patch. I hear pigs runing in different directions in front of me. My pig doesn't go far and I hear the death squeal as she runs out of gas.  I find her about 15 yards in the briars. I notice a big gash across her back all muddy. She's the pig I shot the other morning but hit too high. She was lucky on the first encounter but not on the second one.


----------



## Dennis (Jul 14, 2017)

Good Job


----------



## Stump Shooter (Jul 14, 2017)

Way to put them down, Mike !


----------



## Clipper (Jul 14, 2017)

From the angle of the arrow she must have been nearly at your feet!  You are having a good summer, happy for you.


----------



## tee p (Jul 15, 2017)

very cool!


----------



## pine nut (Jul 15, 2017)

Got to hand it to you Mike ... You da man!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jul 16, 2017)

Good job Mikey.


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 17, 2017)

Dang mikey.  You ain't playing around this year!


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Jul 17, 2017)

Wow, you got it figured out. Very impressive.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 17, 2017)

Nice job ! Aint nothing like a pig on the ground with a bow.


----------



## AllAmerican (Jul 17, 2017)

Mike= Hog Slayer of the year!


----------



## Barebowyer (Jul 19, 2017)

Well done Mike!  You should be able to write all them jokers off on your taxes!!!!! LOL


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 19, 2017)

Guess this is your new job....


----------

